# Did you get a bomb with bullets???



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

*You're a victim of the WAMBAM second wave!!

*I set this thread up for you to post pics, lick your wounds, and cry about noob bombs.

Think of it as a granny bomber support group.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

:lalala:


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Man I hate working on the days my bombs land.. I'll have to trash talk everyone when I'm off tonight..


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

This has been a test of the Emergency Noob Response system. Had this been a real emergency, actual bombs would have been sent out.

This this was only a test.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> This has been a test of the Emergency Noob Response system. Had this been a real emergency, actual bombs would have been sent out.
> 
> This this was only a test.


Your getting one, so you'll be back here..


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

shootinmatt said:


> Your getting one, so you'll be back here..


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Time will tell buddy. 
By the way it was nice knowing you...


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

riiiiiight


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> riiiiiight


Well i set up the thread for the grannies to cry and support each other. Like I said think of it as a support group for everyone.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

op2:opcorn:op2:opcorn:


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

DarrelMorris said:


> op2:opcorn:op2:opcorn:


Yeah this is going to be a good one buddy... Trust me.... Lots of medium flat rates went out...


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

:bored:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

shootinmatt said:


> Well i set up the thread for the grannies to cry and support each other. Like I said think of it as a support group for everyone.


I'm assuming that since you set this up, you at one point were an abused granny, and have worked through your issues? Is that what makes you qualified to help the rest of them?


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I'm assuming that since you set this up, you at one point were an abused granny, and have worked through your issues? Is that what makes you qualified to help the rest of them?


Nah I'm just the guy who rents the room out to yall.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


>


Keep it up buddy. The mails about to come LOL...


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

One has landed the rest are out for delivery.....


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Awww, man, I didn't get any. I loooove boolits.

Hope yer usin' the right terminology for bullets. Wouldn't want to shame a Texan.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hachigo said:


> Awww, man, I didn't get any. I loooove boolits.
> 
> Hope yer usin' the right terminology for bullets. Wouldn't want to shame a Texan.


Ok so It's really brass casings but for the nontexans they are bullets..


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

so were you looking to have them posted in here or in the bomb area?


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

just got home, been waiting anxiously all day, and Matt hit me with this devastation- i have NEVER been hit this hard. ive received a trade from matt b4 with devastation but this one takes the cake!
still in shock and awe, not sure how i can pay this back!
thanks u sooooooooooo much. my first Lost City!
View attachment 70548


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> so were you looking to have them posted in here or in the bomb area?


LOL here buddy


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

loulax07 said:


> just got home, been waiting anxiously all day, and Matt hit me with this devastation
> still in shock and awe, not sure how i can pay this back!
> thanks u sooooooooooo much. my first Lost City!
> View attachment 70548


Hey yours was supposed to be a trade. I was just messing with you...


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Well I don't even know wtf to say anymore.

I get this giant ass box, don't even know WHY!

But I hear some rattling, could be glass or little metal parts...

Who the hell is Matt from Texas I'm wondering...

I'm like this guy is going to be pissed whatever he sent is broken...

I open it up, through the massive amount of toilet...err newspaper and bubble wrap I find a massive amount of shells (aka brass casings if from Texas, bullets everywhere else)

Under the casings I find a mix of cigars. What kind of cigars? Beats me. I'm too old to keep up with these new fangled designer sticks. I'm sure they're fancy and all. Mayhap someone could teach this old dog a thing or two.










Strangely the casings were still hot.... almost as if they were just shot....










All joking aside Matt, these look great, I can safely say i may have only had one of them before, and I appreciate you bringing new experiences in my life.

I've spoken to a frienemy of mine and he says you're apparently trying to kill me with "strong" cigars. I'll give some of these a go this weekend, and if I'm not dead next week, you'll be losing a few body parts.

RAWR!


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

shootinmatt said:


> Hey yours was supposed to be a trade. I was just messing with you...


i know! thats the crazy part lol


----------



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

OH LAWD! Nice hits


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> Well I don't even know wtf to say anymore.
> 
> I get this giant ass box, don't even know WHY!
> 
> ...


What's that? A humbling silence from the biggest trash talker I've had the pleasure of meeting? Your arms still long buddy? Jk jk. I'm glad you like them man. They aren't too strong the viaje dinomite (the one with the really long tail) and firecracker (wrapped in red paper) are very good smokes.


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

Heavy Hits Matt! Very nice bombs.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice work Matt, Dan...just forward those to me...your not man enough to smoke those sticks. They would kick your primate ass to the dirt.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

BaconStrips said:


> Heavy Hits Matt! Very nice bombs.


I'm still waiting for the other 3 fog's to wake up and check the mail. It only gets better from here... Muhahahahaha


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Nothin in my mailbox today. guess I live to see Thursday.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

shootinmatt said:


> What's that? A humbling silence from the biggest trash talker I've had the pleasure of meeting? Your arms still long buddy? Jk jk. I'm glad you like them man. They aren't too strong the viaje dinomite (the one with the really long tail) and firecracker (wrapped in red paper) are very good smokes.


OK.. I will admit, you can talk trash with the best of them, you can and do deliver some great looking ordnance, though I'm anything but silenced. I'm actually more motivated to "expand your horizons" on things that you've never heard of before too.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> OK.. I will admit, you can talk trash with the best of them, you can and do deliver some great looking ordnance, though I'm anything but silenced. I'm actually more motivated to "expand your horizons" on things that you've never heard of before too.


I have that stuff too bro... Becareful or I'll make a trip to the "Box we do not speak of"... I'll show you a sample... 







Seen this before buddy????


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

gasdocok said:


> Nothin in my mailbox today. guess I live to see Thursday.


Well I have a feeling that you might not live to see the weekend.....MUHAHAHA


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

shootinmatt said:


> I have that stuff too bro... Becareful or I'll make a trip to the "Box we do not speak of"... I'll show you a sample...
> View attachment 40048
> 
> Seen this before buddy????


Looks like a random box of nothing I've seen...

You really don't want me to open the bag of holy ****. because once that bag is opened, hell I won't even smoke anything out of that bag because the intimidation factor.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> Looks like a random box of nothing I've seen...
> 
> You really don't want me to open the bag of holy ****. because once that bag is opened, hell I won't even smoke anything out of that bag because the intimidation factor.


I love how we name the spot for our good stuff, and WTF!!! a random box??? Seriously??? Google it SON!!
Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Edicion De Aniversario Toro Cigars


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

shootinmatt said:


> I love how we name the spot for our good stuff, and WTF!!! a random box??? Seriously??? Google it SON!!
> Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Edicion De Aniversario Toro Cigars


ever have a cuban davidoff?


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> ever have a cuban davidoff?


No, But I have seen them. Have you smoked youre??


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

shootinmatt said:


> No, But I have seen them. Have you smoked youre??


no, I have two... they are in my bag of holy **** shit these are crazy rare and old as shit.


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

Those are some damn good hits! I can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Dayummmmmmmm! That is all


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Ahh another one landed
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/315268-shot-up-shootinmatt.html#post3658835
Still have 2 more to go! Wondering where it's going to land?? Here is a hint....
Fried Calamari (In the Kitchen no-one can hear you scream) - YouTube


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Very nice hits Matt.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hachigo said:


> Very nice hits Matt.


Thanks buddy, but there's still more carnage to come. Stay tuned...


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

...


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> ...


Wow speechless again Dan? I'm getting pretty good at shutting up up LMAO..


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

shootinmatt said:


> Still have 2 more to go! Wondering where it's going to land?? Here is a hint....
> Fried Calamari (In the Kitchen no-one can hear you scream) - YouTube


:lolat: Doc, that's you buddy!!!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

shootinmatt said:


> Wow speechless again Dan? I'm getting pretty good at shutting up up LMAO..


shut your face fuktard. You'll be eating your words very soon. Only question is do I put my wrath for the wombats completely on you or spread it out.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

btw, before you get on your soapbox about calling you a fuktard, just know it's a term of endearment.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> shut your face fuktard. You'll be eating your words very soon. Only question is do I put my wrath for the wombats completely on you or spread it out.


Eh no wrath needed bud... I have more fun talking trash in here than anything. You'll have to invite me to vherf sometime..


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> btw, before you get on your soapbox about calling you a fuktard, just know it's a term of endearment.


I've got your endearment right here....


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

LOL...he said he's got your "in-deer-meat" right here...


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I got some balls for ya eace:


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> I got some balls for ya eace:


That's awesome how you don't have to take them out of your mouth to post...


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> :lolat: Doc, that's you buddy!!!


I would respond but... I've been killed by shrapnel


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

hardcz said:


> ever have a cuban davidoff?


Droooooool, my dream cigar. Where'd you Get em?


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Dhughes12 said:


> Droooooool, my dream cigar. Where'd you Get em?


I know people who KNOW people lol


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

gasdocok said:


> I would respond but... I've been killed by shrapnel


How bad is it???


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

shootinmatt said:


> How bad is it???


his face is half blown off in vherf...

https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/1d8d81a1ab4f9de48351efb30909d3c02d6b6810?authuser=0&hl=en-US


----------

